# Video capulse endoscopy



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Have you ever had a video capulse endoscopy? I might have that test done. I haven't had that done. All I know is that you have to sallow this pill and I don't know what happens next. Could someone fill me in? Leah


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

This is kind of a layperson's overview http://info.med.yale.edu/yfp/news/ymg_proctor.html


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

LeahHave you tried Buscopan for the crampy pain you get ? This is an over the counter medication that you can take as needed to ease the cramps, for up to three days.Has your doctor suggested you might need this ? You have already had an endoscopy which was clear, so I would suggest you wouldn't need this test unless they suspected something that couldn't be found with the normal endoscopy.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Also, have you explained your condition to your employer ? If they understood that you may have to leave your counter urgently then they could come up with a procedure to help cover your counter when needed. I am sure other staff have other situations which necessitate them having to leave the counter in a rush, so it would benefit everyone.I would think your employer would rather accommodate for this than for you taking a day off because you have D.


----------

